# L'Occitane Skincare



## SubwayDreaming (Oct 3, 2016)

Has anyone ever tried L'Occitane skincare?

I was thinking of trying some of the Peony Skin Perfector products, but I'm hesitant to take the plunge. Currently using all Paula's Choice at the moment, which I am happy with, but always looking for something new, different or better.


----------



## Rinal (Oct 3, 2016)

I want to hear if anyone tried the products too!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 3, 2016)

I've never used their skincare, only their hand lotion.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 5, 2016)

I used a lot of their skincare and even more body products. body stuff is much better than face

things i tried and liked - shea cleansing oil, shea mouisture cream, immortelle foaming cleanser, shea face scrub - great for sensitive skin


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you!



Monsy said:


> I used a lot of their skincare and even more body products. body stuff is much better than face
> 
> things i tried and liked - shea cleansing oil, shea mouisture cream, immortelle foaming cleanser, shea face scrub - great for sensitive skin


----------

